# Some lovely martingales on sale



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Maybe some of you have seen the post I made with Uno wearing a new martingale I got him the other day. Its really well made and I've gotten so many compliments on it already, the seller is having a 3 day sale through buy it now option and cost is $11-15 with free shipping

Check em out
lafalotin | eBay


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ohhh thank you  I think I might get Abigail this one:

Marco Polo Purple 1 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

or:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Spla...ultDomain_0&hash=item43aa21d9df#ht_764wt_1396


Which one do you think would look better on her?



I got her a crazy daisy lupine one but I loooove purple on her  And that one is cheaper than the lupine one I ordered. It hasn't gotten to the store yet though (ordered it through my friends that own a boutique). So I can still change my mind!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Also wanted to add, he/she's regular prices are pretty damn good too!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They are both pretty cute, I think I like the second one little better. I wish I had a greyhound or a dog with a longer neck, I would so get the 2" one. Uno looks pretty good in the 1.5". I dont think I can justify buying another one right now though lol, I already have a big order coming in from entirely pets black friday sale.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I really like this one... must resist...:tongue1:
Sherwood Forest 1 1/2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for the info, that's a really good deal.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Of course the only one I like is a 2 inch. :tongue:

The search continues! 

Thanks for sharing! Those are great prices


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

How do you think a 2" one would fit on a dog the size of Shade or Rocky? They have some really nice ones that would look great on the boys but they are all the 2" size. Rocky has a longer neck. Shade has a lot of neck folds. 

Winter Blues 2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

Rocky would look so good in this blue one!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Rocky will probably look fine in 2"(it'll be easier to see the collar since it wont all be covered up by hair), I think Shade will look better in 1.5" since he has a shorter neck. 

Sproket- have you looked at the $.99 auctions?lafalotin | eBay


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Their collars are gorgeous. I am sure if you like the pattern of a 2inch one all you have to do is ask for them to make it in a 1 1/2 inch


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

oooh I bid on one! Hope I get it! :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Good luck, most of the bidding doesent go past $9 but I'd still watch it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So I'm very dumb about these things some are bid's and some are buy now. So if you buy one then they get your measurement's. I want to buy maybe four at least three. My dogs all need new collars. These are a great buy and some really pretty ones. I'm not sure if they all need martingales do they have regular collars.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have also placed several bids on some collars 

Herzo, You can do the buy now option if you wish.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those look nice. Ebay ticks me off, though. lol.
I think my pack needs new collars....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> So I'm very dumb about these things some are bid's and some are buy now. So if you buy one then they get your measurement's. I want to buy maybe four at least three. My dogs all need new collars. These are a great buy and some really pretty ones. I'm not sure if they all need martingales do they have regular collars.


You can use either buy it now or bid, if there are few days between ending of each auctions, you can just wait until they all end and then send in your measurements. If she emails you with invoice after just one purchase, let her know that you're waiting for other auctions to end so she can combine shipping for you. As far as I can tell, she only sells martingales.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> You can use either buy it now or bid, if there are few days between ending of each auctions, you can just wait until they all end and then send in your measurements. If she emails you with invoice after just one purchase, let her know that you're waiting for other auctions to end so she can combine shipping for you. As far as I can tell, she only sells martingales.


Thanks I can't decide which way to go and was wondering if you could do both. I like one that is regular and some that are bids so may try this. Not to sure about things like this they make me nervous.

Yea puppypaws that's what my husband said, because you have to go through paypal but I can't find any that look that good with that kind of price. I think I will try it. Mine all need new collars also. I can't find Maddie's, I think Richter pulled it off when playing. As he did Marlo's way back when. Yes yes I'm bad I hardly ever have Turtle or Marlo on a leash they just don't need them to often.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, you can definitely do both. I've done it in the past with no issues. I actually like paypal, whenever I had issues with a sellers or buyers and for some reason didnt get my money, they would always refund me no questions asked.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

OK who's outbidding me?????? :heh: lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> OK who's outbidding me?????? :heh: lol


I bid on the Dune one.  maybe its me! :tongue:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well it's not me. I did it but I didn't bid on any, I just decided to buy two and they weren't in the bids. So I'll see how I like them. Didn't get one for Maddie not sure if I want a 1 1/2 inch for her. When I get them I'll post pic's. Now I'm going to be watching that the dune one.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, I am getting scared since there is still 3 days left on these collars. I might just have to buy some at the 25% off sale price cause I believe that ends tomorrow! Still can't beat $13-15 for a quality collar.

So I went ahead a bought 4 collars  Still have bids in on 2 other collars so we will have to see how we fare. I thought I would auction 2 collars off on my website and donate the proceeds to Boxer Rescue Ontario


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I noticed that some of the auctions went past $15, so it makes more sense to just buy it now especially since shipping is included. 
Hope you guys like em, I'd love to see some pics. 

on a sad note, I decided to get Uno another collar, I'm so embarrassed, but its so pretty and it would match his dog tag art tag that I havent gotten a chance to use yet.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Now, now, why is this a sad note? Be happy we all, are in that you posted this so we could all get good deals. I sure do hope I like them, and hope I'm not sorry I didn't buy more. I think I'm glad I didn't go for the bid thing as I don't have the patient's for it. You know I may have to rethink this and buy some more. Unosmom how well so you like these collars? It sure does look good on him.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, soon I'll need to start attending pet stuff shopaholics anonymous..lol, but I cant help it, I love getting new collars, he looks so darn handsome in them. 
So far I like it, they seem to be well made. I like that its lined with velvet fabric so its very comfortable to the neck. Whats cool about this seller is that if you're not satisfied with your collars for some reason, you can return for a full refund or exchange.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm still rethinking this one. I may need to buy more I like this free shipping. I got the gold and black for Richter and the purple and black for Marlo. I just got her e-mail and sent her my sizes. So exited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Well, soon I'll need to start attending pet stuff shopaholics anonymous..lol, but I cant help it, I love getting new collars, he looks so darn handsome in them.
> So far I like it, they seem to be well made. I like that its lined with velvet fabric so its very comfortable to the neck. Whats cool about this seller is that if you're not satisfied with your collars for some reason, you can return for a full refund or exchange.



I am glad then that I am very much a "one collar per dog" person. The only way I replace a collar is if the dog eats it (Gunners case) or if it's just worn out. Mikey's 50$ Coach collar is going strong after 2 years  Sprocket ate a few so his is basically new. 

I am also not financially able to support such a habit! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

bought the celtic hounds on black 1 1/2 inch.
I just wanted to say that this thread came up in perfect time because Scorch chewed up his collar (and leash) yesterday afternoon while we were out.
I just had to get one since we needed it anyway 
loved how quickly she responded too!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I almost got something celtic, but decided in the end not to. I will see how I like them and maybe order more. I wish she made something besides martingales because I don't think you want to leave these on all the time. Yea I still can't find Maddies, but I didn't get her one as I do like to leave one on her all the time I may have to get her something different. And I wasn't sure about the size because I have never had a collar that was this thick before and not sure how I will like them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Our second martingale came in today and it looks great  This will be Uno's holiday season collar


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Say that looks good. Mine have not come yet. Did yours have to be sized differently. Maybe this is why mine aren't here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

but i want matching leashes.....

abi, what was that place that had the cool martingales?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Say that looks good. Mine have not come yet. Did yours have to be sized differently. Maybe this is why mine aren't here


I dont think she had to custom make it because it fits neck size 14-18" and Uno's neck is about 17" so it fits him well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner recieved a gift today  Its a teeny bit big...but I'm hoping he will fill into it. He LOVES IT. Running around like a crazy dog, showing it off to all the others. 










ETA - I'm a total doufus and didn't notice the adjustment on the collar. It fits just fine! LOL 

Drew "Doesn't it have an adjustment on it? I see one"

Me "OH DUH!"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lookas great  and I was about to say, you can adjust it..lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I forgot to post I also got mine and did get some pictures. But I went and didn't down load them and now I have sent my camera off to be fixed. My better half took some pictures this summer need I say more, poor guy first time he ever touches the thing. Anyway I really like them, but I will say that the purple and black one I got looks much better on Maddie so I think it will become her's. I wasn't sure I would like the 1 1/2 on her so I didn't get one at first. I still think it is to wide for Turtle so I wish she would get some better 1" ones. I should email her and she what she can do. Also the 1 1/2 that I was going to order for Marlo she no longer shows. I need to check again.

Anyway looks great and glad you figured it out. Mine thought they were hot you know what too.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still waiting on mine to arrive  Will post pics soon!


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

I almost forgot to post ours!
Scorch's came in 3 days after I ordered since his neck fit the measurements listed for the collar.
also, mu hubs picked this collar out, and I think he did a mighty fine job 

Scorch does not like pics being taken with the camera


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It really looks great against his coat, very handsome


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

splitnightsky said:


> I almost forgot to post ours!
> Scorch's came in 3 days after I ordered since his neck fit the measurements listed for the collar.
> also, mu hubs picked this collar out, and I think he did a mighty fine job
> 
> Scorch does not like pics being taken with the camera


I thought of that one . It looks really good on him. I need to order them but I can't seem to get in. I'm to stupid and think I didn't write down all my codes to get it done. I hate that I can't do it by myself without my husband, it really tork's me off.

Unosmom did I thank you for the tip.................Thank you so much.


----------

